# 2013 RS5 in BLUE (modified)



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

So, I couldn't wait to see the facelift in blue, so I made one.
Couldn't stop there, so I made a few other minor enhancements. 










THIS is my "lottery" (or Publisher's Clearing House, lol) car. 
Whatchuthink?

~M


----------



## WalkerT. (May 25, 2010)

Nice. Love the blue and good job with the drop. RS5 = sickness


----------



## AudiM (Jul 18, 2012)

very stylish


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool. I still can't believe how well the wheels fit the arches in a standard RS 5. So nice.


----------

